# MacBook Pro Apple Hardware Test Error



## macbro (Nov 9, 2008)

Today I ran Apple Hardware Test on my MacBook Pro Penryn 2.5GHz (Intel-early 2008) and get these error codes:

4MOT/1/40000002: Right side-2893 on 1st extended test and
4MOT/1/40000002: Right side-3017 on 2nd extended test.

Does anyone know what are these code referring to? If any please inform.
Thanks.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 9, 2008)

Super-simple Google search for "4MOT/1/40000002" answered the question in under 5 seconds:

http://www.google.com/search?q=4MOT...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Looks like it's a fan issue; possibly motherboard issue.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 9, 2008)

reset your power manager: remove your main battery, disconnect the power adapter, then hold the power button for 5-10 seconds.
reinsert the battery, plug in the power adapter, and try the test again.
If you still have that failure, then take in for service - it's a hardware failure, and you should still be in warranty.


----------



## macbro (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you all for the quick response,

@ElDiabloConCaca: thanks for the link.

@DeltaMac: thanks for the tips... will certainly try that and post back the result.


----------



## macbro (Nov 11, 2008)

No luck..., will just bring in to the service provider...


----------

